

On testing culture in GitHub projects - lsinger
http://to.leif.me/ghtesting

======
RossM
I'm a huge fan of drive-by commits. GitHub's web editor makes it really easy
to correct a typo or add a two-line fix - and for many people that might be
their first contribution to open-source, without the faff of downloading git
etc.

~~~
dmethvin
Maybe for documentation or source-comment fixes, but most code fixes should
have one or more unit tests to accompany them. To me, a pull request
represents something that should be pretty close to finished work. There may
be a few style issues to clean up but it should be functionally done.

If someone wants to discuss how to approach or solve a problem in general
without working and tested code, I'd prefer to see that happen in the
bug/issue rather than a pull request. Otherwise it can lead to wasted effort
and/or hurt feelings on the part of the contributor.

------
RossM
Cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:blog.le...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:blog.leif.me/2012/09/github-
testing/&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=3Ve&channel=cs&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

and link to the paper concerned: <http://se.uni-
hannover.de/pub/File/pdfpapers/Pham2012.pdf>

~~~
lsinger
Either I fixed the problem or traffic has simply gone down enough.

------
aeden
Can anyone actually get to the site right now? I was getting database
connection errors but now the site is not even responding.

~~~
psylence519
That _is_ the site, demonstrating what a lack of testing gets you. It's
brilliant.

~~~
lsinger
Nice one. :)

